# Puppy dog eyes' have evolved to appeal to humans



## RadishRose (Jun 18, 2019)

Researchers think there is a reason for this -- with dogs evolving new muscles around the eyes to help bond with their two-legged friends. 

"The findings suggest that expressive eyebrows in dogs may be a result  of humans' unconscious preferences that influenced selection during  domestication. 

Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences of the United States of America  (PNAS) journal, found that the inner eyebrow raising movement makes the  dogs' eyes "appear larger, more infant like and also resembles a  movement humans produce when they are sad."This prompts a "nurturing" response in humans

https://www.cnn.com/2019/06/18/europe/puppy-dog-eyes-evolved-intl-scli/index.html


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 18, 2019)

I know it works on me!!


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 18, 2019)

Me too!!


----------



## Repondering (Jun 18, 2019)

My dog's eyes appealed to me


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 18, 2019)

Works on me too, I'm mesmerized, puppy dog eyes melt my heart. :bowknot:


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 18, 2019)

Beautiful, SB


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 19, 2019)

Thanks Rose , my nephew's dog when he was a pup.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 19, 2019)

Ohhhh, my heart ! :love_heart:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 19, 2019)

If someone left a little one with puppy dog eyes in a basket on my front door step, I'd have to take him in and keep him.  Although my days of serving 3 pets are long gone.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 19, 2019)

Like this?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 19, 2019)

Awwww...Yes!  Like that! :love_heart:


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jun 20, 2019)

Yes,I read that interesting article in NYT on Tues
If only they could talk and tell us what they really thinking LOL Sue


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 20, 2019)

I was a sucker for those eyes and all my dogs knew it. You could tell by the extra fat a couple of them carried around. My Vet would tell me to stop feeding them tidbits from the table. I eventually put them in another room or in the yard while we ate so I wouldn't be tempted. I felt so bad.


----------

